# DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (BSOD when playing fullscreen)



## zafz (Jul 18, 2015)

Seen quite a few users of the same laptop as mine: Aftershock S-15 experiencing this exact same 
issue with a quick google search but all of the threads have no solution.

I cant save the perfmon /report due to some error so I'm uploading the original .xml instead. 

Much help appreciated.

· OS - Windows 8.1
· x64 ?
· January this year.
· OEM
· 7 months
· 7 months
· No

· Intel i7 4720HQ Processor 
· NVIDIA GEFORCE 970M GTX 3GB GDDR5 
· Laptop

· Aftershock
· S-15

Laptop


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: AV_*HKKbdFltr*+3498

This looks to me to be a HotKey Filter Driver From Insyde Software Corp(HKKbdFltr.sys), Probably for you laptop keyboard _fn_ hot keys Check with the Laptop Manufacturer for updated software. Also Since it's less then a year old it should still be under warranty so they should be willing to find the source of the bsod.






```
Debug session time: Sat Jul 18 04:06:49.182 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\071815-47031-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 0 days 17:58:24.881
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for i8042prt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for i8042prt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : HKKbdFltr.sys ( HKKbdFltr+3480 )
BugCheck D1, {ffffe0036e652468, 2, 0, fffff8006e072480}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe0036e652468, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8006e072480, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_HKKbdFltr+3480
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
BiosVersion = 1.03.01
BiosReleaseDate = 09/25/2014
SystemManufacturer = Notebook                        
SystemProductName = P650SE                          
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Jul 16 04:45:22.933 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\071615-21828-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 0 days 5:45:11.632
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for i8042prt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for i8042prt.sys
Probably caused by : HKKbdFltr.sys ( HKKbdFltr+3480 )
BugCheck D1, {ffffe0076ecbc2f0, 2, 0, fffff801a642f480}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe0076ecbc2f0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff801a642f480, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DragonNest.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_HKKbdFltr+3480
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
BiosVersion = 1.03.01
BiosReleaseDate = 09/25/2014
SystemManufacturer = Notebook                        
SystemProductName = P650SE                          
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Jul 13 12:38:19.284 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\071415-57531-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 2 days 11:18:10.904
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for i8042prt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for i8042prt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : HKKbdFltr.sys ( HKKbdFltr+3480 )
BugCheck D1, {ffffe00340bcb71c, 2, 0, fffff801be1bd480}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe00340bcb71c, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff801be1bd480, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_HKKbdFltr+3480
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
BiosVersion = 1.03.01
BiosReleaseDate = 09/25/2014
SystemManufacturer = Notebook                        
SystemProductName = P650SE                          
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Jul  9 05:36:44.149 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\070915-52375-01.dmp]
Built by: 9600.17736.amd64fre.winblue_r9.150322-1500
System Uptime: 0 days 17:37:00.848
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for HKKbdFltr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for i8042prt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for i8042prt.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : HKKbdFltr.sys ( HKKbdFltr+3498 )
BugCheck D1, {ffffe000ef89b000, 2, 0, fffff8011e832498}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe000ef89b000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8011e832498, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_HKKbdFltr+3498
MaxSpeed:     2600
CurrentSpeed: 2594
BiosVersion = 1.03.01
BiosReleaseDate = 09/25/2014
SystemManufacturer = Notebook                        
SystemProductName = P650SE                          
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 




AirplaneModeHid.sys         Thu Jun 27 17:28:59 2013 (51CCAE9B)
HKKbdFltr.sys               Wed Sep 10 02:59:06 2014 (540FF6BA)
HKMouFltr.sys               Wed Sep 10 02:59:06 2014 (540FF6BA)
MBfilt64.sys                Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
Netwbw02.sys                Tue Jul 22 06:29:40 2014 (53CE3D14)
NvStreamKms.sys             Tue Mar 17 02:19:52 2015 (5507C788)
PxHlpa64.sys                Tue Apr 24 13:26:29 2012 (4F96E245)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Sep  9 06:33:27 2014 (540ED777)
Rt630x64.sys                Thu May  8 07:01:57 2014 (536B6425)
RtsPer.sys                  Thu May  8 06:12:53 2014 (536B58A5)
SDGame.sys                  Wed Apr 18 00:18:12 2012 (4F8E4084)
Smb_driver_Intel.sys        Fri Feb 27 06:52:02 2015 (54F05A62)
Smb_driver_Intel.sys        Thu Jan  9 22:21:21 2014 (52CF6731)
SvThANSP.sys                Fri Oct 11 23:08:38 2013 (5258BD36)
TeeDriverx64.sys            Thu Mar 13 14:21:52 2014 (5321F740)
igdkmd64.sys                Mon Mar 16 18:54:33 2015 (55075F29)
intelppm.sys                Thu Aug 22 04:46:35 2013 (5215CFEB)
iwdbus.sys                  Fri Oct  3 20:31:12 2014 (542F3FD0)
nvlddmkm.sys                Wed Apr  8 16:32:37 2015 (55259065)
nvvad64v.sys                Wed Apr  1 10:36:50 2015 (551C0282)
```


----------



## aveyer (Aug 8, 2015)

I've the same problem, as well as many others. See this thread:
Synaptics causes BSOD on P650SE | NotebookReview


----------

